# Cypripedium macranthum var. rebunese



## Berthold (May 10, 2016)

A true rebunense from Hokkaido.
It is a small plant of 10 inches hight with a monster shoe but very tough to stand the wind on the subarctic meadows on Rebun island.
I think rebunense is closely related with the yellow form of Cypripedium macranthum var. hotei-atsumorianum


----------



## dodidoki (May 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## eggshells (May 10, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## monocotman (May 10, 2016)

Super thing!
David


----------



## abax (May 10, 2016)

The creamy yellow white is lovely.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

That's a really nice one - good color and a very broad lip.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this rarity with us.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2016)

Interesting 


Elmer Nj


----------



## roy bailey (May 12, 2016)

What a fabulous plant and one you don't see to often, wouldn't dare try one with my present level of experience but I hope they can become more available and affordable over time and one day who Knows.


----------



## naoki (May 26, 2016)

Amazing species!


----------

